# HELP with Gothic Ringmaster costume



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Lots of options for a ringmaster; do you want to look serious or sexy?
I do like the idea of utilizing some steam punk clothing, accessories, etc. 
Here's a few examples - male and female. Maybe a little dressier than you want
but it's easy to tatter up clothing or add shredded cheesecloth. You can buy cheesecloth dyed or dye it the colors appropriate for 
your costume. Don't forget the top hat and a whip or bullhorn or cane.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I would suggest going with black and white striped pants(beetlejuice/ tim burtonesque) and a ringmaster type coat with a double tail. Don't forget a top hat and some dark again, tim burton inspired make up... I think it will be awesome!! Here's a photo I stole for inspiration


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Leg Avenue actually has some cute stuff that you could build off of and tatter and modify. They do make sexy stuff, but it can be easily de-sexified with adding fabrics and such. I've done it with some of their stuff as I used to work in a costume shop.

It was also a professional rental shop so I dressed up as a regular ringmaster a time or two, it's REALLY basic.









But like I always told my renters, accessories are what make the costume, so from the pictures posted in this thread already, I'm sure you will get some awesome ideas. Jewelry, the right make-up, wig/hair, top hat, etc.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!! I love every single idea and feel I finally have a direction to go in I stopped coming on this thread because so many people read it but no one had replied. Today I decided to check it out and BAM! Three amazing suggestions! Thank you thank you thank you. When I get it all together I will be sure and post a pic. Oh I hope it comes out all right!*


----------



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

I know you said your good, but what about Johannes Eckerström from Avatar. He dresses up like a deranged circus ringmaster for his shows, any picture search or yotube video might give you some more ideas.


----------



## savannah_az (Sep 20, 2012)

heres another


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

halloweencostumes.com has a bunch of ring master / ring mistress costumes and accessories this year.
Might give you some more ideas...

Some of the ring masters costumes could double as a bellboys outfit.


----------

